# Anyone ever participate in an "Appleseed Project" event?



## weimedog (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like a fun way to re-enter shooting sports & learn a little history at the same time. Any in the CNY area?


----------



## DANOAM (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been looking into attending one myself, looks like a good time and very rewarding. I'm sure there's one near you, I was really surprised at how many there are just around Ohio


----------

